# Revive Offtopic thread



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, what I missed in thread title... PLEASE revive offtopic thread!

Is it gone for good? It was closed b4 too but not this long...are you going to open it or we (I at least) create Offtopic pt2 thread.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

Name the title as "Offtopic thread V2 Never forgive, Never forget"

Btw content:
Don't **** Your Pants


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2012)

rhitwick babu, you need to let off some steam. Shall I suggest some good troll comics or perhaps some other "Adult" remedies ?


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely not. Not now, it will be open, one day


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

all right let's do it this way.

Offtopic Shoutbox thread.

Just a few pointers -

Post anything you want to share. Links etc. anything. You want to point people to a question of yours - yes do that.
Don't ask questions or "quote" posts in that thread. I mean, don't carry out a discussion. Because questions are best asked in a separate thread so it is helpful for everyone.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2012)

ico said:


> Post anything you want to share.
> Don't ask questions or "quote" posts. I mean, don't carry out a discussion. Because questions are best asked in separate thread so it is helpful for everyone.



But, this was the original intent. MODs at a time deleted any post that are not original or PJ or photos.

And, we created that thread as SPAM-like threads were created everyday in chit-chat section. At least that thread minimized that issue.

If you want to increase thread count...well, current solution is alright. Else, open that thread.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> But, this was the original intent. *MODs at a time deleted any post that are not original or PJ or photos.*
> 
> And, we created that thread as SPAM-like threads were created everyday in chit-chat section. At least that thread minimized that issue.
> 
> If you want to increase thread count...well, current solution is alright. Else, open that thread.


I wasn't a mod at that time.

That thread will get opened, there is no reason to lock it except - stuff which should be discussed separately, should be discussed separately. Example, questions.


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> But, this was the original intent. MODs at a time deleted any post that are not original or PJ or photos.
> 
> And, we created that thread as SPAM-like threads were created everyday in chit-chat section. At least that thread minimized that issue.
> 
> *If you want to increase thread count...well, current solution is alright. Else, open that thread.*



No, that is not the point, the offtopic thread was way out of it's original purpose, that was to have casual talks there, not queries. The problem of asking stuff in a thread like that would make a pain to search topics, for new users. If there is going to be a new offtopic thread, it will be like a shoutbox, and certainly no queries there


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

Offtopic thread: Zindabad! 

Dont know.. cant say about it's shelf life though. 

So.. in my first offtopic post in this offtopic part 2 thread, I want to say that..

I learned something new today. Thought that I might have broke somebody's trust. Quit something important to me. But decided not to take it with a pinch of salt.

I know its vague, but thats enough which I can share.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2012)

^Last two lines of your post is typical "offtopic" post. And, IMO, this might not be the Pt-2 thread...or depends on what MODs decide.

On second thought...

what do you mean by queries? If its technical...they can be moved to particular section.

But, if you want new threads for each and every "eureka" moment us digitians want to share with others...well, you are welcome again.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2012)

the problem is that people dont start new threads and bunch anything and everything they wanna share into off topic discussion 
a lot of questions asked on that thread would have been extremely relevant to search, and many deserved their own threads for a more comprehensive discussion 
better approach would just be to encourage new thread posting by experienced members


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2012)

Reason it was shut down, because a lot of new users landed up there (God know how); and picked up stupid habits and etiquette and troll tendencies. It became difficult for us to maintain, and as said above a lot of generic queries (for which we have sections); were being asked here. It was a useless melting point. We might open it down the line.


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> are you going to open it or we (I at least) create Offtopic pt2 thread.



Bad way to request.


Offtopic thread had one or two members posting within guidelines. Others began spamming, chatting, trolling, posting YouTube videos, PJs, etc, when we had dedicated threads. Despite repeated requests, it did not stop.

In the end, what killed the thread was everyone landing up there to ask tech questions, and other stuff which would have been apparent with a simple search. Once again, we tried to move them to separate threads, but it didn't stop.

The last 100 replies alone had at least 20 posts which deserved separate threads or at least a forum search. The thread was encouraging laziness and members have repeatedly proved that they are unwilling to change any of the problems mentioned above.

Thus thread had to be closed, and I'm for closing it forever. It was killing this section and eating up content which should have been in other sections.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> But, if you want new threads for each and every "eureka" moment us digitians want to share with others...well, you are welcome again.


It will be unlocked the moment you realise and understand why it was locked. 

Until then it's locked.

You're most welcome to start a new thread - but it shouldn't be a fodder for queries and questions. Questions which will require a "discussion" are best asked separately so that it is helpful for everyone. Some news deserve their own thread. In the end, a layer of few lolpics, loljokes & lolvideos and good stuff gets buried down.

We have a Chit-Chat FORUM ffs. Not a Chit-Chat "thread".

Similar thing happened in the Gamerz section as well - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/92745-game-you-currently-addicted-339.html* <-- This thread killed the whole section, I recall.

My views are word to word same as Anorion's. I'm ready to unlock it immediately if the reason why it was locked is understood.



Anorion said:


> the problem is that people dont start new threads and bunch anything and everything they wanna share into off topic discussion
> a lot of questions asked on that thread would have been extremely relevant to search, and many deserved their own threads for a more comprehensive discussion
> better approach would just be to encourage new thread posting by experienced members


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2012)

Its kinda psychic when you say "It will be unlocked the moment you realise and understand why it was locked." 
How would you know if I've understood the meaning? Or, you want me to give in writing that I've understood the reason.

And, it seems I'm the only one who has problem with the thread being locked...do whatever you want.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Its kinda psychic when you say "It will be unlocked the moment you realise and understand why it was locked."
> How would you know if I've understood the meaning? Or, you want me to give in writing that I've understood the reason.
> 
> And, it seems I'm the only one who has problem with the thread being locked...do whatever you want.



Somethings telling me you still didn't quite understand why it was locked. 
And no you are not alone. I too am in favor of opening the offtopic thread, but as long as the rules of posting in it is maintained. 

In last I want to re-quote this:


JojoTheDragon said:


> rhitwick babu, you need to let off some steam. Shall I suggest some good troll comics or perhaps some other "Adult" remedies ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2012)

Are yaar...all of a sudden its on me. 

IronManForever created this thread and from second post I was there. I think I've always abided by rules (untold) for that thread. Even if you dig the thread you would find me protesting of people posting PJs, photos, videos.

I know why the thread was created, I know what to be posted in that thread.

And, yeah it feels good letting off some steam  And, I know the alternatives


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

let thy be closed....

amen


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Its kinda psychic when you say "It will be unlocked the moment you realise and understand why it was locked."
> How would you know if I've understood the meaning? Or, you want me to give in writing that I've understood the reason.
> 
> And, it seems I'm the only one who has problem with the thread being locked...*do whatever you want.*



Not the way to ask for things, but since you gave the "permission" to, we gladly take the opprtunity to "do whatever we want", to close it for good.

I stand by *ico*'s and *Anorion*'s words, it will be opened once you realize why it was closed in the first place, and you are always free to start a new thread, but make sure it does not end up like the current offtopic thread. The chit chat "section" is for offtopic threads, and "all offtopic discussions goes here" is idiotic. Make a shoutbox, where people can quote their daily experiences, maybe share a joke, post something that is not worthy for a thread.

You said that Mods can move the queries from the offtopic thread to new threads. The chit chat section exists for a reason.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey nobody played the game I posted in second post 

Don't Shit Your Pants


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2012)

Is there anyone else, who has not understood why we closed the thread. Else I am closing this one out. Answers have been given. Let us know.


?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2012)

hsr said:


> Not the way to ask for things, but since you gave the "permission" to, we gladly take the opprtunity to "do whatever we want", to close it for good.


I was not being passive-aggressive. When I told "do whatever you want" I meant it.
It felt I only cared for its being...I better run a blog if I'm going to be only person posting in that thread.



> I stand by *ico*'s and *Anorion*'s words, it will be opened once you realize why it was closed in the first place,


Either you all are pulling my leg now or you are too ignorant to understand my posts.
I realized why it was closed. Yes, I do. Don't own a digital signature so can't digitally sign that sentence.



> and you are always free to start a new thread, but make sure it does not end up like the current offtopic thread.


Now, how do I do that? Report each and every post that seems not fitting the purpose of the thread? 



> The chit chat "section" is for offtopic threads, and "all offtopic discussions goes here" is idiotic. Make a shoutbox, where people can quote their daily experiences, maybe share a joke, post something that is not worthy for a thread.
> 
> You said that Mods can move the queries from the offtopic thread to new threads. The chit chat section exists for a reason.



Bingo!!! Do you all think that newbies were posting in that thread because that happened to be alive always?!!

But, in past (and now too) mods moved stray threads to particular sections. You can't blame a thread because some new guys were misguided.


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2012)

Let me put it this way. Less than 10 per cent of those who posted in Offtopic thread actually posted within guidelines. Of the 90 per cent, a lot were not newbies.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok...u guys clarify me the big picture.

If I put enough logic and convince each MOD/ADMIN would you open it? Or It would be opened after a certain time period

(or might not however effort I put in)


----------

